
Desktop internet vs mobile internet: Where are you going? - danw
http://www.taptu.com/blog/2007/08/23/desktop-internet-vs-mobile-internet-where-are-you-going/
======
jsjenkins168
I think a limiting factor for internet usage on mobile devices has been
traditionally their restricted interface. The iPhone is a big improvement but
there is still more to come.

A friend of mine at a TI is working on pico projectors for mobile devices.
Devices equipped with these will allow you to project a high resolution image
onto a wall for a desktop-like browsing experience. Really cool stuff.

